# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 52)



## ripjack13 (Dec 24, 2017)

*What kind of woodworking tools did you ask Santa for? *
And for later on..
*And Did you get everything on your list or unexpectedly woodworking related cool?*







If you have any questions you'd like to see featured in this weekly series, please send me a message and I'll include it.
thanks...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Dec 24, 2017)

I didn’t ask for any

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 24, 2017)

Didn't ask for anything, I have pretty much what I need/want or can use right now. The one thing I need is another 500-1000 square feet of space and Santa ain't a gonna get that in his bag.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 24, 2017)

I didn't ask for anything either, I am particular about my tools and I like to buy my own. Maybe if I get a gift card from someone I can put it torward tools. I do have a gift card that my girlfriend gave me for my birthday that I haven't yet used and woodcraft has a kreg jig k5 with a free screw assortment kit that I might just use it on. I think I could use a pocket hole jig. There's not really a whole lot that I need, maybe a good set of mortising chisels.............

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony (Dec 24, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> I didn't ask for anything either, I am particular about my tools and I like to buy my own. Maybe if I get a gift card from someone I can put it torward tools. I do have a gift card that my girlfriend gave me for my birthday that I haven't yet used and woodcraft has a kreg jig k5 with a free screw assortment kit that I might just use it on. I think I could use a pocket hole jig. There's not really a whole lot that I need, maybe a good set of mortising chisels.............



You should get the Kreg jig Greg. I know a lot of people don't think it's "real" woodworking, but you're like me and could care less I think. It is a good system, works really well! Tony

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tclem (Dec 24, 2017)

I don’t know if I got them. Santa doesn’t come until tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 24, 2017)

Tony said:


> You should get the Kreg jig Greg. I know a lot of people don't think it's "real" woodworking, but you're like me and could care less I think. It is a good system, works really well! Tony


Agreed, it does make cabinet doors super quick and strong, that's my main reason for wanting the kit. But I'll probably find other uses for it as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 24, 2017)

Asked for nothing. Have everything- happiness-health-24 for dinner tommorrow. May all your Christmas wishes come true.....



 

MERRY CHRISTMAS

Reactions: Like 5 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 24, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> I didn't ask for anything either, I am particular about my tools and I like to buy my own. Maybe if I get a gift card from someone I can put it torward tools. I do have a gift card that my girlfriend gave me for my birthday that I haven't yet used and woodcraft has a kreg jig k5 with a free screw assortment kit that I might just use it on. I think I could use a pocket hole jig. There's not really a whole lot that I need, maybe a good set of mortising chisels.............


I have been looking at that pocket hole set for a couple months and the free screws pushed me over the edge. As for tools I have more than I need or have time to use.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung (Dec 24, 2017)

We already did Christmas gifts here as we are planning to leave tomorrow morning to visit family (provided everyone is healthy...) I got some fittings I needed for my dust collection setup - happy about that. Got the Dust Right Quick Change Multi-Port handle and several fittings, which will be nice for those tools that I need to wheel out to use as I don't have the room to have them permanently set up and hooked into the DC setup, like the planer, drum sander, and router table.

I do have some Christmas money that I'm going to use to pick up this drill and driver set.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung (Dec 24, 2017)

Best part for me though was when I took the boys out to the garage yesterday and got to show them their workbench that I built. They love it and are so excited by it.

As a kid I always loved opening gifts. As a dad, I would rather watch my boys open gifts.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 24, 2017)

Need a new cordless drill, otherwise I'm pretty much good, told the wife I'd show her which one, and she hasn't asked, so I HOPE she didn't buy one. If she or the mother-in-law did, it'll likely be the $19 model at Harbor Freight.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 24, 2017)

Wife agreed I could buy a router table from Rockler for Christmas. Picked it up a couple weeks ago, but haven't assembled it yet. First thing in the new year. Chuck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 25, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Wife agreed I could buy a router table from Rockler for Christmas. Picked it up a couple weeks ago, but haven't assembled it yet. First thing in the new year. Chuck


Chuck, you need to build that shop, perhaps you could use some of your tools then.

Right now you're just a hoarder of tools and wood. Did you ever go out to happy valley to the olive orchards?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 25, 2017)

Didn't ask fer anything but hoping to get a truck load of Norfolk Island Pine!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 25, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Chuck, you need to build that shop, perhaps you could use some of your tools then.
> 
> Right now you're just a hoarder of tools and wood. Did you ever go out to happy valley to the olive orchards?


Didn't know there was olive orchards in Happy Valley... And, yes, I do tend to be a hoarder. May build shop this next year - talked to contractor already. Merry Christmas!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 25, 2017)

I told Nikki not to get me anything but she didn't listen and got me these. I'll be trying them out soon! Tony

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 25, 2017)

Tony that guide upgrade kit is a good one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 25, 2017)

Tony said:


> View attachment 138856
> 
> I told Nikki not to get me anything but she didn't listen and got me these. I'll be trying them out soon! Tony



When the bearings fry, many roller blade bearings are the same size!! Buy a pair of roller blades at a thrift store or garage sale to get 16 bearings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 25, 2017)

@Tony - that's the one I'm running, I have a source for those bearings in sleeves of 20 really cheap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 25, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> @Tony - that's the one I'm running, I have a source for those bearings in sleeves of 20 really cheap.



Thanks Colin, I might hit you up for some of those to have on hand. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 25, 2017)

I got a few tools on my list....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 26, 2017)

Well, I didn't get the $19 drill! 

Told the wife what her necklace was worth, told her what I paid for it, she shook her head and laughed! 

Did say she'd buy me the drill, just hasn't had time to shop, told her I was still trying to make up my mind which one I want.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Hill (Dec 26, 2017)

Didn’t have any tools on the list, just got to enjoy the kids and their kids— life is good.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 26, 2017)

Slipped on the ice and wrenched my back again! Now I got a sore back for christmas

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 26, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I got a few tools on my list....
> 
> View attachment 138886



I remember back when we had a Sears store within an hour's drive....glad to see some stores just down the road 20 miles are now carrying the Craftsman line.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Hill (Dec 26, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Slipped on the ice and wrenched my back again! Now I got a sore back for christmas


Too bad yer so far away— I’d find a good D.O. That uses manipulation.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 26, 2017)

David Hill said:


> Too bad yer so far away— I’d find a good D.O. That uses manipulation.


That is exactly what I need!


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 26, 2017)

David Hill said:


> Too bad yer so far away— I’d find a good D.O. That uses manipulation.





woodtickgreg said:


> That is exactly what I need!



Family doc is DO- I agree 100% this is way to go for back problems....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 26, 2017)

I used to have an excellent chiropractor, he retired, hard to find a good one. A d.o. is good too, but it is kinda hard to find a person that has the strength to manipulate my spine, I have always needed a fair amount of strength to get my bones to crack and release the tension and align. Need a burly man to beat me up so to speak. I am currently seeking a chiro or d.o. that also incorporates wellness from within through nutrition, It is my belief that the 2 go hand in hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 26, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> I used to have an excellent chiropractor, he retired, hard to find a good one. A d.o. is good too, but it is kinda hard to find a person that has the strength to manipulate my spine, I have always needed a fair amount of strength to get my bones to crack and release the tension and align. Need a burly man to beat me up so to speak. I am currently seeking a chiro or d.o. that also incorporates wellness from within through nutrition, It is my belief that the 2 go hand in hand.



Family doc back in ND was a vegetarian and a wimp, and didn't weigh but about 130 lbs. soaking wet, I had to learn to relax so he could crack mine. Literally on the verge of self-hypnosis; focus on another place far far away, sunny shoreline side the lake or something, put the pain aside, give in, and let him do his thing. Otherwise he couldn't do it!! Let it go over a 3 day weekend one time and couldn't relax, he was up on the table on top of me, with 2 nurses trying to hold me down, for several minutes, in several different directions, before he got it to give. 

After that, if it went out, I just called him at home and inquired when he was going to be in for rounds at the hospital. Didn't charge me if I just ran over when he was done with his rounds. And, if I got it done before everything tightened up, had a few drinks before I went down, and found my warm sunny shoreline, it usually didn't take but a minute. He'd start massaging, and talking to me, I'd focus and relax, and when he felt me loosen up, he'd pop that sucker in a heartbeat. 

And, then I found, I had far less pain, and my recovery was WAY quicker through relaxing, rather than being man handled.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 27, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Family doc back in ND was a vegetarian and a wimp, and didn't weigh but about 130 lbs. soaking wet, I had to learn to relax so he could crack mine. Literally on the verge of self-hypnosis; focus on another place far far away, sunny shoreline side the lake or something, put the pain aside, give in, and let him do his thing. Otherwise he couldn't do it!! Let it go over a 3 day weekend one time and couldn't relax, he was up on the table on top of me, with 2 nurses trying to hold me down, for several minutes, in several different directions, before he got it to give.
> 
> After that, if it went out, I just called him at home and inquired when he was going to be in for rounds at the hospital. Didn't charge me if I just ran over when he was done with his rounds. And, if I got it done before everything tightened up, had a few drinks before I went down, and found my warm sunny shoreline, it usually didn't take but a minute. He'd start massaging, and talking to me, I'd focus and relax, and when he felt me loosen up, he'd pop that sucker in a heartbeat.
> 
> And, then I found, I had far less pain, and my recovery was WAY quicker through relaxing, rather than being man handled.



Yep Key is zoning out- I always ask for maximum heat on pads. try to be almost asleep. Made it easier. Had same Doc/DO for 30 yrs- now have his son.


----------



## kweinert (Dec 27, 2017)

I didn't ask for anything in particular but I had several things on my Amazon wish list.

I ended up with a circle cutter (for drill press), a pinned moisture meter, a diamond burr set for my dremel, a marblewood bowl blank and Woodcraft gift card, and the spalted wood book.

The bowl blank was from our son and he got it because he hadn't seen me turn anything in that kind of wood before.

Oh, and not wood related but our youngest daughter informed me that about August I'm going to be a grandfather again.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 27, 2017)

Forgot a couple of books....
Two of my favorite subjects!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 27, 2017)

I never ask for tools .. my taste are way to expensive... I usually tell kids and grandkids that I don't need or want anything to spend the money on their families... and if they must a 20 dollar limit on my gifts ... 
my boss and I usually purchase some smaller gifts for each other and then buy one gift together... usally plan and pay for a trip .. this year we decided to purchase a really good camera ... waiting for the after Christmas sales to choose... 
The wife is a long time quilter and has been teaching my 11 year old granddaughter to sew ... my granddaughter designed and quilted this wall hanging..this could be the best present I have ever received...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 27, 2017)

I am totally limp when I go to the chiro or d.o. I'm just tough to crack, I am flexible in some places and not in others, low back gives the dock fits, that's where I need a heavy hitter, even when I am very relaxed. Little better today but still take an ibuprofen when I get up and when I get home from work. I hope to be doing better by the weekend. But I know I need to get on a maintenance program with the right kind of doc again. Mid back is what has been giving me trouble for some time now.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm pretty set on tools, but I'm getting one of these, no more fussing with my jerry-rigged set-up, LED lights are imbedded inside, great pics (I hope) super simple.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------

